# Birth Announcement



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

Ron, Andrea, and three daughters are proud to announce the birth of their first Outback!

Our 2008 26KBRS was manufactured on Tuesday August 7th by Keystone, we took delivery on Saturday August 11th. We just got home from the 1200 mile round trip to LAKESHORE RV CENTER in Michigan and are very pleased with our visit. Marci ordered our Travel Trailer for us about three weeks ago, it was nice to meet her and all of the friendly people there.

We had the Mud Dauber Screens installed for a first mod. Weather permitting, tomorrow it will receive the 3500 Atwood Electric Tongue jack, Maxxair flow roof vents, and I need to go pick up a Quickie Flush or Tornado Flush yet to finish the first round of mods.

Thanks to all of the people on this forum for their help and support to get us this far!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

The best part about these babies is that they don't require a 3am feeding









Glad all went well and that you're home safe









Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I hope you had a C-section!







...

If you do the QF or TF mod might I suggest that you 
do it _*before* _you use your black tank







it will 
make for a more pleasant install...







...(so I've heard)

MaeJae


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

forumcoach said:


> Ron, Andrea, and three daughters are proud to announce the birth of their first Outback!
> 
> Our 2008 26KBRS was manufactured on Tuesday August 7th by Keystone, we took delivery on Saturday August 11th. We just got home from the 1200 mile round trip to LAKESHORE RV CENTER in Michigan and are very pleased with our visit. Marci ordered our Travel Trailer for us about three weeks ago, it was nice to meet her and all of the friendly people there.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Hope that all are doing fine...









Bob


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations! Hope mother and baby are doing fine. I'm sure dad is.

It won't be long and you won't be able to imagine life without the new addition!

Welcome.

Mike


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Congrats!! We love the KBRS!!!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Woo Hoo. Proud parents I'm sure. Congrats.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations!








On your new Baby Outback.I know it will be good to you 
Happy travels

willie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new addition to the family!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

*CONGRATULATION ON A GREAT DELIVERY*







SORRY, I always cry at Weddings and at Birth Announcements!

May you all Camp Happy!

HEIDI


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback. I know you will enjoy it as well as Outbackers.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

forumcoach said:


> Ron, Andrea, and three daughters are proud to announce the birth of their first Outback!
> 
> Our 2008 26KBRS was manufactured on Tuesday August 7th by Keystone, we took delivery on Saturday August 11th. We just got home from the 1200 mile round trip to LAKESHORE RV CENTER in Michigan and are very pleased with our visit. Marci ordered our Travel Trailer for us about three weeks ago, it was nice to meet her and all of the friendly people there.
> 
> ...


mud dauber screens?
Bob


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> We had the Mud Dauber Screens installed for a first mod.


mud dauber screens?
Bob
[/quote]

They're attachable screens that cover the exhaust area of the hot water heater and furnace, areas that mud daubers (wasps) and bees like to inhabit if they can get at them.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*On a Successful Delivery!*


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations! Welcome to your new addition, and to you!









Enjoy camping with your new baby.


----------

